

Github Security - nikosdimopoulos
http://help.github.com/security/

======
avar
That document looks out of date:

    
    
        All pushing and pulling of private data
        is done over SSH authenticated with keys,
        not passwords.
    

Surely that isn't true anymore, since they've now added the ability to
pull/push your repositories over https. Which requires you to supply your
GitHub password to your client.

